# exacerbation of existing probs...



## bellyacher (Jun 19, 2004)

Has anyone experienced worsening of existing anxiety probs with ibs. I have weird obsessive -compulsive disorder and think this has got worse since ibs got worse about a year ago? I know the whole which came first the anxiety or the ibs thing is not clear but could ibs make an existing anxiety disorder worse?


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

It totally can make the anxiety worse. Of course my anxiety started because of my stomach issues and I am currently caught in a cycle of anxiety induced IBS induced anxiety.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Absolutely, & it not just a mental thing in many cases. Take me for instance. My I.B.s was so bad I had leaky Gut Syndrome with it. This means that the gut wall (instead of absorbing nutrients to keep you healthy),becomes inflamed with fissures appearing on its surface. These cracks allowed bacteria, fungus, faecal matter & fermenting gasses to enter my system. Among all the other debilitating symptoms, such as flu like weakness, sore eyes, spasms ,diarrhea etc.the THYROID became very unstable. this resulted in Heart palpitations (usually after meals),anxiety attacks, dizziness, double vision & depression.


----------



## Linda25 (Jun 8, 2004)

I can relate to all of this.I have a thyroid problem to begin with, and since being diagnosed with IBS, I have gotten heart palpataions, sudden heat in the face and neck, and panic attacks. My anxiety level has gone through the roof. I get so scared sometimes. Last night it was happening, and had an awful night. I also have sore eyes and am on an antibiotic for inflamed throat. But, this anxiousness and depression is horrible. Linda


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah- Linda that's how mine go. It starts with the twinge in the tummy, then rapid breathing, then a hot flash, then I get dizzy or nervous. I am especially dumb because I think sometimes I invite one on just to see if I can make it go away. I don't know why I do that, but it makes me crazy.


----------



## Linda25 (Jun 8, 2004)

hi almost famous,How long have you had IBS? Do you take anything for the depression and anxiety? My doctor started me on wellbutrin, plus he thinks I need therapy. I actually feel numb across the top of my forehead (where hairline is), and they say that is where the nueurtransmitters from the brain to the gut are. This is the wierdest feeling I have ever had. This whole thing has just changed my life drastically.Also, are you on a special diet for IBS? I have it with constipation. I have lost a lot of weight too. I don't know what I am supposed to eat or not. No doctor can give me a straight answerLinda


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Hi LindaWell the jury is actually still out if I have IBS. You see, my problems now seem to lean more towards GERD or gastritis as I have nausea more than the D. But anyhow- this has all been going on and consuming my thoughts since my Grandfather got sick and passed away (plus getting my own apt., starting a new job, best friend got married and I barely talk to her now and then all the usual daily #### you have to worry about)- so about 6 months. I feel this has to be stress related because the nausea and D only seem to show up when I get anxious (or overeat like a maniac), but there is also a possibility of a blood vessel or something compressing my esophagus (waiting for the Doctor to call with results of an x-ray). To be honest- my diet is poor lately because I try to stick to things I know won't cause D. I have been sticking to Nature Valley granola bars or Quaker cereal bars, or toast and an egg. For dinner I usually have pasta or meat/chicken with fries. The doctor only suggested to stay away from super spicy food, caffeine, dairy and even peppermints. But I wonder if I should go to a nutritionist. After all this I seriously want to work on getting rid of anxiety. I was trying to do this without drugs, but I feel like now I need Xanax or something to stop the attacks and therefore curb the D and nausea. It makes me crazy. I feel like I'm losing it. I think I started out being depressed at the beginning of the year and now it's progressed to anxiety. What is wellbutrin used to treat? Is that anti-anxiety?


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi Bellyacher,perhaps your could get more support for your OCD? Once you get a handle on that, then you can start to deal with general anxiety and apply that to how it affects your IBS?For Almost Famous:".. since my Grandfather got sick and passed away (plus getting my own apt., starting a new job, best friend got married and I barely talk to her.."I'm sorry about your grandfather passing away; losing someone in itself is a major stressor. If we take a quick peek at the other events in your life that you have mentioned, it is no wonder that you are suffering now. There's a specific list of the top stressors that people experience and which are guaranteed to create anxiety and in some instances, some degree of depression too. The thing is, such stressful events usually happen over several years and yet it sounds as if all yours have come in one hit! You've been dealing with a lot of life changing events.Top stressors include - and in no particular order:1)bereveament2)moving house3)change of jobs4)redundancy / unemployment5)divorce6)marriage7)child birth8)ill health / surgeryPerhaps it will help you to deal with your grandfather's death if you talked to a bereavement counsellor? Sometimes, I think we just go into "cope" mode for everyone else, and we forget that we need some support too.As far as your friend is concerned: maybe you could write her quick note just to say you are thinking about her? She's probably trying to get used to married life and could do with a good friend right about now


----------



## bellyacher (Jun 19, 2004)

...and then suddenly all symtoms disappear and I feel fantastic. I'm trying Michael Maloney's hypnotherapy course at the moment and awaiting CBT for the OCD. (Hopefully that will happen ASAP!) I'm also taking Aloe Vera juice which had an incredible effect when I first took it pain went, bowel function returned to normal and I had bags of energy. The hypnotherapy also had a good effect initially but both the Aloe and the hypno effects have worn off a bit. I am sure the hypnotherapy will continue to effect improvements though as this seems to be the way it works. Oh also I'm sure exercise helps.


----------

